# How to shorten long cycles?



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

I've got pcos and am about to restart clomid following ovarian drilling. My cycles are about 45 days long which is annoying because I hate having to wait so long between tries. I'm already having acupuncture but wondered if anyone had any other ideas about how to shorten cycles naturally.

Thanks


----------



## Londonkitty (Feb 26, 2014)

When I first came off the pill my cycles were ridiculously long. I read online vitamin B was meant to be good for regulating things so I started taking a vitamin B complex vitamin. It seemed to work as I soon started having cycles that were 35 days and under. Might have been coincidence but I figured it couldn't do me any harm so worth a try.


----------



## WhizzyWoo (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello Londonkitty,

Do you take vitamin b complex on top of the pre conception supplements.

XOXO


----------



## Londonkitty (Feb 26, 2014)

I think from memory I only took the B vitamins as we weren't properly tic (well as far as DH was concerned anyway) but I can't remember when I started taking the pre-conception ones so I could be wrong. You can get B vitamins in your diet which is why I thought it was ok to take supplementation


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks londonkitty. I've actually got some vitamin b complex tablets already but haven't bothered with them for some reason. I'm having one now!

X


----------

